# ZFS multiple pools



## GalacticArachnid (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi,

I'm trying to setup set up a FreeBSD desktop, but I can't figure out how to create the par*t*ition scheme that I want.


I want to use a 64 GB SSD for /boot and /, with root being a ZFS pool.
An ancillary 250 GB WD HDD is then to be used as a secondary ZFS pool for swap, /usr/ports, /var/ and any other directories likely to get thrashed a lot.
Finally, I would like to have /home on a third ZFS RAID1 pool of three 2 TB HDD's. With a 32 GB SSD cache 
However Im I'm currently stuck at trying to get the ancillary HDD mounts on root, can you help? I've considered using the 64 GB as a cache for the 250 GB HDD instead but this seems more fun


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2013)

Don't split up /boot/ and / 

I'd probably use a zpool for boot and the base OS and use the SSD as L2ARC for it. But I don't think the pool will do a lot as most will be in L2ARC. If you keep track of a -RELEASE there won't be much changes either.

So the best idea is probably to go all in and install the entire base OS on the SSD and only use the zpools for the data as you already planned.

My own server is a bit of a mix-n-match too. The base OS is installed the traditional way using UFS on a harddisk. Besides that I have two zpools, one for /usr/ports/{packages,distfiles} and a couple of jails I use to build packages. The other pool is used to store my media files.


----------

